# Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, & Big Tiger Trout



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's been a fun couple of weeks, enjoying the beautiful weather we're having lately. Starting with a couple of fish on my lunch break, last Friday, the next day at Deer Creek Reservoir also provided some fun.

I finally got a brown from a tunnel I've been trying from time to time, near work. That same day, another one bit from the under "le grille". Glamorous, no?



















Deer Creek was pretty fun, although I was disappointed to see "No Parking" signs along one of my favorite places to park. Tragic! Parking about a quarter mile up the road, I hiked down a really steep hillside to get to a spot that looked inviting. Mountain goat access only.




























Yeah, I got my feet wet today.

Just a few feet underwater, a nice shelf stuck out a few yards before dropping off into the deep. Hopping a brown marabou jig with a black head along the ledge got some follows and eventually some bites. There were several that came off before I could get them in, but a few hung on.



















The big one of the day was definitely over 20", but it got off at my feet. These two and a couple of smaller ones were still fun to catch.

On the way home, I stopped along the lower section of the North Fork of the Provo River (en route to Sundance) to try one of my old spots. Just upstream, however, "No Trespassing" signs started to appear and I had to quit. The fish in there are super spooky and it was difficult to get the one that I did.





































Another stop along the Lower Provo yielded a small brown on the fly rod and it was time to go.

__________________________________________

This week:

The family needed to spend a sunny Saturday together and we took a long drive to a place where the tiger trout are big and angry. It's a windy place that can really put the brakes on fishing and I've left without a bite several times.



















As expected, we missed the calm of the day (usually for about an hour or two after sunrise) and a stiff breeze greeted us in the face as we crested the dam. Sonia and I rigged up our minnows and tossed out. My usual spot on the cliffs was less than easy access, so I got as close as I could.

My first cast didn't land where I wanted it, so I slowly brought it in, tugging it every few seconds. Once it was within sight, I let it drift down a little deeper and a bronzy flash zipped around a couple of times before streaking off with it.

It fought bigger than it looked, but it was still a pretty good fish. It taped out to 20"










Sonia was getting worked by the wind and pretty much gave up, taking cover with my daughter behind an umbrella. I grabbed her rod and took a walk down the dam to try to get that minnow some attention. About halfway across, next to a patch of submerged brush (I've never seen the lake so full), a nice tiger shot in to investigate.

It swam around it a few times before quickly darting off to the deep with it. I set the hook and the fight was on...and on. It was very aggressive and took a couple of minutes to get close to shore. Once there, it still required a few more runs to deeper water, peeling drag at will.

Finally in hand, I brought it back to camp and taped it at 24". It weighed 4lbs, 6oz.



















After several hours of casting lures and minnows in all directions, nothing else could justify any further battle with the wind and we stopped along a small tailwater stream on our way to the next reservoir.

Wild browns and cutthroat were eager to bite if I could remain undetected on my approach. Many tiny treasures were brought to hand and it was nice to trick them for a few minutes. What a great little stream.




























The reservoir above the creek was a different story though. I've never, in 5 years, caught a single fish from this lake. I've seen some and know that the better area is near the inlet, but that requires either a boat or a long hike. Add the typical wind to the mix and it just never comes to fruition for me.










One day I'll just ignore the tiger spot so I can dedicate a full day to the other lake, where wild Bonneville cutthroat proliferate naturally.

Ready to go home, we hit the road, vowing to stop at our favorite rest area, the I-80 Echo rest stop. The view is spectacular and the prairie dogs are very friendly. The kids have a blast playing with them and giving them morsels of granola bars. Okay, we all do.
































































Overlooking the canyon, the tiny Echo Creek slowly meanders before eventually connecting to the Weber River, below Echo Reservoir. After our fun with the critters, we decided to take the cliff side road and I stopped to catch a fish in the creek really quickly.

I'd caught some very small cutthroat in there, my only other time fishing it. This time, I missed two and got one, but it was just what I needed to finish off the day. I just love fishing in places that others usually drive past.





































With that, the day was complete, all of us pleased with our time spent together on another wonderful day outside.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, and Big Tiger*

Awesome post! Always a pleasure to read! Thank you.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, and Big Tiger*

Great stuff man! I'm loving that last shot.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, and Big Tiger*

Great post LOAH way to go.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, & Big Tiger Tr*

What a hog of a tiger nice work! I'de love to know where some of these tiger waters are for sure that a lot of member are fishing. I have a great idea where they are but just not sure. If so, you guys are stackin on some miles to chase them things. But anyways, awesome post. And cool pics w/ the critters.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, & Big Tiger Tr*

Wow as always I look forward to reading ur post.. Looks like some great time's were had. Awsome!!!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, & Big Tiger Tr*

That's quite the long haul  I'm very very jealous! Great shots as usual  Looks like an awesome family outing


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, & Big Tiger Tr*

Holy Crap! Nice work.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, & Big Tiger Tr*

Great report and awesome tiger.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Lunch Break, Browns, Rainbows, Cutthroat, & Big Tiger Tr*

It looks like some great times thanks for the report and awesome photos. 8)


----------

